# AAAAHHH help please repair job



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know exactly what happened to the track, but I need some advice on what product to use to fill the voids I soldered the joint back together now I need to patch the road work would simple nail hole filler work? I did not build the track I was lucky enough to buy it built so I don't know what he used to originally cover the screws.
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Bondo works well.

Sand with a sand paper on a wooden block taking care not to sand rails.

Clean any bondo off of rails before it dries.

Gone Gonzo


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

If it's sectional track I would replace the area with new pieces. There is some heavy rust build up on those rails.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Actually, It's kind of a cool obstical. A stunt slot car track!


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

i would have to agree with tycoarm, it looks be be a bit rusty not a good contact, and i'm sure you can find some new sections on here or ebay, what type of track? i might be able to help. shon


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks for the help guys I am going to try to repair it and if I am not happy with the result I will replace sections.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

looks like nyc lol!


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

*Update*

I just finished my repair job. Partly to see if I could do it partly because I am
terrified to tear a section out of my track. ( I remember when TM and I bought our first house I was not afraid to tear anything apart, I got some education in home repair. I tread softly now.) 
The criticism of my poor rails did inspire some cleaning. I was on Greg Braun's site and I saw that Automatic Transmission Fluid can clean and condition the rails so I decided to give it a try. 

Mike


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

do you have any before and after pictures? i would like to see how you took care of the problem, thanks shon


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes I will be posting pics soon. I want some time to test it. The hardest part was solderind the impact point was on the rail so it bent it a little.


----------

